# A lovely surprise..



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I was breeding for a satin litter - I wasn't expecting astrex to crop up!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Fantastic surprise!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, I think so too


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

You don't know of astrex in the line? I didn't realize it could hide like that.

Hoping to see some curls in one of mine!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Apparently you can have dominant and recessive astrex? Both parents are normal coated and have been since I got them as youngsters, however both breeders I got them from have had astrex coated in the past, but I didn't really know/think it would show up unexpectedly  must have just lucked out and gotten 2 satins both carrying the right gene - although I'm not sure if these -might- be caracul? I'm a bit confused about what that even is :lol:

Hope you get them turn up too! They're super cute!


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

They're adorable. What genders are they?


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Both bucks  Am going to keep one to breed on for more astrex and one is going to a friend who adores curly coated


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

Shame one wasn't a girl to breed with the other  Ah well, they're still adorable!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

They are cute.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm planning to breed him to his sister who will be a carrier so should produce some more astrex, and hoping to pair up the parents again after she's had a rest  eventually I should work up a better group to work with!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck breeding more! They look great, I love curly meeces too.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you! They're just so scrumptious :love


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They really are beautiful


----------

